
Ask HN: What is your favorite purchase you’ve made in 2018? - klohto
Be it a software, electronics or even a car!
======
sethammons
My new home in western Montana. Just came in from my deck, listening to the
lake across the road lap at it shores as a flock of geese flew buy. Caught a
glimpse of a bald eagle soaring through the trees. In Christmas theme: an
electronic piano for my daughter, who was unable to take our dilapidated
upright grand with us from California; she can play music again!

------
hacalox
If I could only pick one it would probably be my desktop chair:

hag capisco[1]

Why? -It has helped me feel better about working all day long sitting on a
chair which is something I don't think humans should do.

-It is well built and I know I have purchased something I will have with me during many years

-I use it on a dialy basis

Similar logical purchases I also feel proud about this year:

Backpack:Tumi alpha bravo (high resistente nylon)

Headphones: b&w p7 wireless and etymotic er3xr

Coffee machine: aeropress

Edit:typo

[1]:[https://www.amazon.es/dp/B0198M40L0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_HZx...](https://www.amazon.es/dp/B0198M40L0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_HZxiCbFGNHXDK)

~~~
joegahona
I got the same backpack this year, and that's my choice for best purchase.
Worth every penny!

------
Bucephalus355
Highly entertaining for my cat. Works just as well as in the videos, even on
my deep carpets.

[https://petronics.io](https://petronics.io)

Available on Amazon as well.

------
wreath
Oura ring!

It’s an amazing piece of technology. I can barely notice it in my finger, I
love the details it shows about my sleep although I still have to educate
myself about sleep to make the best out of it. This is my first wearable. Well
worth the few months wait.

~~~
snazz
This is the first time I’ve heard of a smart ring. I wonder how they pack a
battery in such a thing. How’s the battery life?

~~~
wreath
Around 8-9 days when I have it on airplane mode for most days and maybe 6-7
days with airplane mode at all.

------
airbreather
4K 55 inch curved TV for a monitor on my desk at work, super clear display but
only 30Hz due to Hdmi, $500 plus delivery from Kogan (Australia).

Initially I was mocked, then they started quietly coming up to me and asking
for the link to buy one.

~~~
SBCRec
I am currently searching for a new display. With the 55inch display, how far
away from the screen do you sit?

(I am also Aussie. I have been considering the Kogan displays for a while now,
due to price.)

Thanks!

------
ankyth27
A secondary wide monitor (Acer).Having dual monitor setup definitely
multiplies productivity. You can go with any brand but make sure it's atleast
24" plus and Full HD.

------
NinjaX
I bought a motorcycle for cruising and exploring the life outside cubicles,
instead of wasting time on Facebook or anyother social media site.

------
anoncoward111
LG Zone4. Amazing phone for the price. Seriously considering buying another
one as a backup. Completely ditched my laptop as a result.

------
mads
85" TV half price on black friday and Sonos sound system.

------
JoshCalbet
GOOG, APPL, BRK.B

------
k__
2,20m long sheets.

------
quickthrower2
Yet another best of 2018 question

